# Barangay food parcel



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

The Barangay people handed the wife and her sister food parcels today 2kgs of rice 3pkts of noodles,4 packets of coffee and 3 tins of sardines, 
and a bar of soap and a bottle of hand sanitiser each .
Both got their quarantine passes this morning also.
Wife went out to mercury drug for her diabetes medicines, and then to waltermart
And then to the local market, long lines but being a senior citizen she goes to the front of the lines
Have just heard that Robinsons are not allowing seniors in their stores now !
Many checkpoints now between our home and the main part of Los Banos


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

what is the reason Robinsons will not allow senior people in their stores????? 

Maybe all should boycott them after the virus is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

have to check in on the in-laws, they have not mentioned any assistance other than what we and my sister-in-law sent them


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> what is the reason Robinsons will not allow senior people in their stores?????
> 
> Maybe all should boycott them after the virus is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> art


Its to do with the new laws regarding under 18yr olds and over 65yrs.
But the wife went to Waltermart no problem just long lines.
Not sure about our local Robinsons the wife ( Senior) and her Sister ( PWD ) 
Are going to do some essential shopping later today .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Barangay came by our house we found out at 2 am in the morning to hand out the food package but we were sleeping but our in-laws did receive their packages and thats when we found out they delivered so early in the morning.

I haven't' tried it yet but I hope I can get a pass to the next city so I can deposit my monthly check, I'm not going to worry about that now and deal with things as they arise.

We have a newly opened mall in our area with a Robinsons Grocery, I've shopped there a couple times and the staff/management were very professional, friendly and maybe it's overkill on safety or hearsay that they ban Seniors from entering because they'd have to ban Seniors from entering the Mall then. I usually stop there to get the CDO gourmet hot dogs at 10 pesos each real low price and they have a large Post Cereal with nuts that's impossible to find other than there but a little expensive, so I'll give it a try on the 1st after I deposit my check.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> what is the reason Robinsons will not allow senior people in their stores?????
> 
> Maybe all should boycott them after the virus is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> art


Because under 18 and over 65 are not supposed to leave the house. If you are over 65 I suppose they expect you have a friend or family member to help? Some allowances are going to have to be made...


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey tukaram,

I can understand their reasoning on the age groups, but what about all the older ones that don't have someone to go get food and supplies for them? I guess the government there expects them to starve to death. Like you said they need to make provisions for the older ones,

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> what is the reason Robinsons will not allow senior people in their stores?????
> 
> Maybe all should boycott them after the virus is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> art


To protect the elderly, over 60 is most vulnerable to death from Covid-19. Personally I think it's a good call and something other countries will wake up to.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey tukaram,
> 
> I can understand their reasoning on the age groups, but what about all the older ones that don't have someone to go get food and supplies for them? I guess the government there expects them to starve to death. Like you said they need to make provisions for the older ones,
> 
> art


Joking here art,,,,, all the oldies here are in aged care facilities.

On a serious note this is the Philippines and the aged are respected and ministered to by family and oft times friends, I have seen this over the years and marvel at this culture of love, giving and caring. As said the local Barangays also come into play and do a fantastic job to monitor, assist as well as the now food parcels. This government and officials appears to be looking after all the people unlike other regimes, hope I don't get into trouble for that comment and of course OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We just got our first food parcel from the barangay today. They brought a bottle of "hand sanitizer" the other day (bleach water). The food parcel was 1 kilo of rice and 3 cans of sardines. Not sure how many people, or how many day, that is supposed to last. I would like to have seen some pancit


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> We just got our first food parcel from the barangay today. They brought a bottle of "hand sanitizer" the other day (bleach water). The food parcel was 1 kilo of rice and 3 cans of sardines. Not sure how many people, or how many day, that is supposed to last. I would like to have seen some pancit


That should be a weeks worth. We got nothing because we're in a new house that is as yet not on their register.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> That should be a weeks worth. We got nothing because we're in a new house that is as yet not on their register.


I am in a newly built Airbnb rental. Three units, one vacant other occupied by owner. We did not get quarantine passes because the place is too new as well.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We received our first food parcel this evening around 9 pm, we usually don't answer after dark but were in the outside patio and they drove by so they sometimes work later hours.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We received our first food parcel last night, delivered around 6 PM. Interesting as 90% in our area are expats and not short of a quid and I'm sure well stocked like ourselves. It is nice to see that we were all considered part of the community.
We will give our parcel to one of the locals who helps us out from time to time to share with his family or needy friends.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

expatuk2016 said:


> The Barangay people handed the wife and her sister food parcels today 2kgs of rice 3pkts of noodles,4 packets of coffee and 3 tins of sardines,
> and a bar of soap and a bottle of hand sanitiser each .
> Both got their quarantine passes this morning also.
> Wife went out to mercury drug for her diabetes medicines, and then to waltermart
> ...


We didn't need a food parcel so we asked our Barangay to give it to another family that needed it, especially the large families. They greatly appreciated the gesture. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

BusyBC57 said:


> We didn't need a food parcel so we asked our Barangay to give it to another family that needed it, especially the large families. They greatly appreciated the gesture. Be safe everyone.


Mama just got her second parcel, just rice this time. Yes we handed on mama's food parcel to a bil with a big family.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

BusyBC57 said:


> We didn't need a food parcel so we asked our Barangay to give it to another family that needed it, especially the large families. They greatly appreciated the gesture. Be safe everyone.


You might do better to take the food parcel and give it directly to a needy family yourself. At least the way you'll be certain that it has indeed gone to help the needy, whereas......???


----------

